# Attaching a bell to a collar



## dx3 (May 31, 2007)

Whats the proper way to attach a bell to a collar? Do you put it on the ecollar or another collar? The last time its was on her it tore her up pretty good after a few hours.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

I usually string the bell directly onto the e-collar (hunting/training) or the regular collar (trialing).

I'll also string it directly onto a cheap accessory collar.

I've chewed-up some of my dog's front legs by using accessory hardware to hang the bell instead of stringing the bell directly to a collar--some dogs seem to lift their front legs quite high and into the path of the bell.


----------



## dx3 (May 31, 2007)

do you put it high on the collar, off to the side or low?


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Usually low. If it's an e-collar with the electronic unit hanging nearest the ground, the bell will naturally have to be a little to the side.


----------



## ccavacini (Mar 9, 2005)

I put the bell on the underside of her e collar. Attach it with a ring used for keys.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

How the bell is attached, how it hangs, how it is allowed to move will affect how it sounds, how well the bell travels. Each dog can ring the same bell at a different frequency. Depends on their gate, how smooth they move. Try different methods, tight, loose, different bells. I wouldn't have the bell hanging low. That's when it beats up the front legs. There is no one answer to this question.


----------



## Luker (Dec 27, 2005)

I don't mean to steal the post, but how do you guys condition a dog to the bell I got a new dog last spring she is 2. She freezes every time I put the bell on her and I can't get her to move. She will take a step but as soon as it starts to ring she stops, any ideas? I hunt grouse a lot and don't want to run her without one.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

Luker said:


> I don't mean to steal the post, but how do you guys condition a dog to the bell I got a new dog last spring she is 2. She freezes every time I put the bell on her and I can't get her to move. She will take a step but as soon as it starts to ring she stops, any ideas? I hunt grouse a lot and don't want to run her without one.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._




Start by getting her around other dogs that are wearing a bell, be it hunting or just tearing around the yard. When you do pit the bell on her, do it in the yard (a familiar/comfortable place) and put some tape around it to mute it some.


----------



## ausable riverboat (May 10, 2010)

I use a beeper collar when hunting, However I don't like the beeping all the time so I use it in point mode only. I sewed a bell on the collar so it is on the side with the beeper collar on the bottom . Been using it for several years this way.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

You can use a plastic tie to attach the bell.


----------



## dx3 (May 31, 2007)

Should I cut the fabric off the bell & attach it to the collar with a key chain ring?


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

dx3 said:


> Should I cut the fabric off the bell & attach it to the collar with a key chain ring?


Not if you can run the collar directly thru the bell hanger.
If you use anything to attach it like you describe it may be too long and cut the dogs front legs as it runs.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

sgc said:


> You can use a plastic tie to attach the bell.


plastic cable ties don't hold up to much abuse and become brittle in the cold. If you use cable ties you can count on losing some bells (speaking from experience!)...

KW


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

I never lost a bell attached with a plastic tie in many years of using them on beagles in the snow & below freezing temps. I, however, take the bell off the dogs colar each time I get home, so I used a new tie each time out - ???


----------



## ccavacini (Mar 9, 2005)

RecurveRx said:


> Start by getting her around other dogs that are wearing a bell, be it hunting or just tearing around the yard. When you do pit the bell on her, do it in the yard (a familiar/comfortable place) and put some tape around it to mute it some.


Don't know if I can add anything. I put the bell on the collar only during hunting season. When she hears the bell, she gets real excited, which, I suppose, is the key to everything.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm really confused here....every bell I own slides easily on to a 1" collar.
No straps, cable ties....

Are you guys using bells that can't be put directly on a collar???


----------



## ausable riverboat (May 10, 2010)

BradU20 said:


> I'm really confused here....every bell I own slides easily on to a 1" collar.
> No straps, cable ties....
> 
> Are you guys using bells that can't be put directly on a collar???


 
I have mine on a collar with a beeper I did not like it hitting the beeper so I sewed the bell strap on the side of the collar above the beeper. It has been on there for about 10 years.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

sgc said:


> I never lost a bell attached with a plastic tie in many years of using them on beagles in the snow & below freezing temps. I, however, take the bell off the dogs colar each time I get home, so I used a new tie each time out - ???


Maybe it's the difference between a hard running, cover crunching GSP, vs a beagle. All I know is that I lost two bells on one winter day using cable ties. From there I switched to 1" key rings and the clips below.



BradU20 said:


> I'm really confused here....every bell I own slides easily on to a 1" collar.
> No straps, cable ties....
> 
> Are you guys using bells that can't be put directly on a collar???


Many of the LCS bells don't come with straps:




























instead you use a hook and put it to the ring on the dog's collar:










Makes it really easy to change bells if your running with multiple dogs or trying to match a bell to the conditions. I usually keep a couple different bells in the pocket of my hunting jacket.

KW


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

I don't always use bells. But when I do, I do as Brad does.

Stay thirsty my friends...


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

k9wernet said:


> Many of the LCS bells don't come with straps:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you need the hook?
A collar will slide right through that rectangular "collar-shaped" piece of metal sticking out of the top of the bell. 
I'm pretty sure that's why it is there


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

BradU20 said:


> Why do you need the hook?
> A collar will slide right through that rectangular "collar-shaped" piece of metal sticking out of the top of the bell.
> I'm pretty sure that's why it is there


Maybe I didn't pick the best examples. I have several that are too small to slide a 1" collar through. And again, I like the hook to do a quick change in the woods. 

KW


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

k9wernet said:


> Maybe I didn't pick the best examples. I have several that are too small to slide a 1" collar through. And again, I like the hook to do a quick change in the woods.
> 
> KW


I guess most of the bells I think of as "woods worthy pointing dog" bells are meant to put directly on the collar. 
And all the bells I own all fit into that category.

I don't even know why I'm commenting anyway... I doubt I put a bell on a dog this year. 
I'm so used to the truck backing up, I feel lost without it.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

BradU20 said:


> ...I'm so used to the truck backing up, I feel lost without it.


:lol:

Kevin, I lost a $$ Lion Country Northwoods using one of the pictured clips and threw it away. You've had good luck with them?


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

when we're getting into multiple pages regarding the *right* way to put a bell on a dog, you praise God that the season's only weeks away.

I once went north bell-less, stopped in at Meijer, and bought a handful of icefishing bells ($.99 each) which I p-corded to my dogs' collars.

Mike, next time we run dogs I'll show you what I use. I do like a clip for easy on/off.

KW


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

I got about 5 bells hanging in the closet of my dog box, collecting rust. I can't tell you the last time I used on of those.......


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Firemedic said:


> I got about 5 bells hanging in the closet of my dog box, collecting rust. I can't tell you the last time I used on of those.......


I like a bell to keep an ear on the dog's location and the beeper to find her on point. The constant beeping of "run mode" is too much for me.

KW


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

k9wernet said:


> when we're getting into multiple pages regarding the *right* way to put a bell on a dog, you praise God that the season's only weeks away.


Amen

........and to continue. How large does the dog run? The bells shown above would fade from my hearing range at 25 yards especially if hanging from one of those hooks. If htey have a collar strap use it. If the collar is too wide buy a freekin narrow collar. They ring better. ring more consistently when attached directly to the collar. You want the rining input directly to the clapper. When hanging free much of the input will be lost thru the multiple attachments.


----------



## I'm with Brandy (Aug 5, 2007)

http://classicbells.com/categories.asp

I purchased a bell from this place. It came with a screw and a washer. I had to punch a whole in the collor and screw the bell to it. I will take a photo and add it to the post later.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

To prove that I'm open to new ideas and not yet an old man set in my ways, I punched out into the woods over the weekend with a LSC medium sized swiss bell.

In examining the "collar shaped" hole in the bell, I found that the hole was probably 1/8 inch smaller that the one inch collar. Nonetheless, I was able to scrunch, force and sweat the collar through the hole in just a couple minutes.

In running the dog, I really didn't notice that the bell rang stronger, louder, or more clearly. If anything, I think having the bell fixed so firmly (and held somewhat against the dog's body) had a dampening effect on the tone and volume.

Couple the "meh" results with the fact that I like to change out bells often, I think I'll stick to clipping them on. Those of you who choose to do things differently... I won't try to convince you to do otherwise!

KW


----------

